# Do you shower in your motorhome ?



## Grizzly

Just out of interest..!

G


----------



## 88870

I'd be awfully dirty if I didn't! :lol: :lol:

EDIT: I do however confess that if we are on a campsite with showers I do use them - a lot!! The sheer pleasure of standing under stream of hot water that will not run out in 3 minutes 42 seconds is amazing. I just stand there soaking it up


----------



## Leapy

Not an option for me
Tend to use van shower when been sailing-after getiing out of wetsuit!
Also use van shower in mornings as cant be bothered to trudge across to the shower block-not knowing weather the water will be hot or cold!



Leapy


----------



## klubnomad

As I full time in mine, yes I use it everyday - between 04.00 & 05.30 - better than the one I had in the house. :lol: 

Dave

656


----------



## 100996

Only if theres no alternative!

Chris


----------



## MrRob

I enjoy showering in the van ... we had a Westfaila which had a wc/wash room but no shower .... so now we have one in our van again I make use of it ... didn't like relying on site facilities (or having to find a suitable site) ... though I do often use them if they look more comfortable than the one in the van :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Shower in the van*

Hi G

Yes - I use it everyday. I initially used site facilities but then thought, hang on, why am I clombing acorss to the shower block (Teversal) or the holiday cottage (here) when I have a shower here....

The shower is incorporated into the price of the van - I have paid for it - and I'll use it.

This van has a shower cubicle - my last one was more like a curtain but gave a bigger showering area. That would have been better for Oscar - trying to fit him in the Kontiki shower - it has been done - deserves to be on Jeremy Beadle!

Russell


----------



## Snelly

RV shower is awesome, just as good as the one at home.


----------



## gillnpaul

Hi 
No we don't..thats why we are short of friends..he he he he !!I hate the cold wet shower curtain sticking to your backside while showering my feet, so we tend to strip wash in the morning and shower in the afternoon before they get busy.
P & G


----------



## mangothemadmonk

We still go and use our fave CC sites which have great showers and toilets which are 99% of the time spotless but when wildin we use the shower onboard.
Johnny F


----------



## Snelly

gillnpaul said:


> Hi
> No we don't..thats why we are short of friends..he he he he !!I hate the cold wet shower curtain sticking to your backside while showering my feet, so we tend to strip wash in the morning and shower in the afternoon before they get busy.
> P & G


he he, weve all been there!! Only solution is to put the shower head out the window and shower outside like some of our continental friends do! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn

I only use site showers if we are low on water or they are extremely clean and welcoming.
I hate it when there are other peoples soap bubbles and hair on the floor and walls, and they are draughty and the water trickles out at you or even worse is on one of those timers that let you get your hair covered in soap and then stops. Much rather be in my own shower with clean dry clothes waiting on the bed and not having to worry about when I shower.
That's one of the reasons we got the van we have, and we do wild camp a fair bit too.

Tina


----------



## Grizzly

My only gripe with the van shower is that I have to spend ages wiping it dry and airing it after each use. I have this mental picture of the walls and joints soaking up water and gradually rotting !

I do enjoy CC and C&CC showers where you can stand for ages under hot water in clean warm surroundings and not have to concern yourself that it will run out or you'll find yourself ankle deep in dirty water as the waste tank is full. 

I wouldn't be without it however as it is useful when the weather is dreadful or the shower block either doesn't exist or is miles away.

G


----------



## 92046

*Shower*

Hi to all

In the search for a MH I had a list of requirments = Must have, Would like to have, Must not have,

Number 1 was a good size shower, or good size shower/toilet, so yes I use the shower most days, with about 9 months use over the last 4 years, only used site showers about 5 times,


----------



## annetony

we also use site showers when we can, as our shower is so small you bang your elbows ect whist trying to have one, but we have used ours if none available, it takes ages to dry the walls ect. we use one of those super soak cloths to do this, Anne


----------



## 102098

One of the most important factors in buying the van I did was that it has a separate shower cubicle so that I didn't have to be drying off the washroom. The only downside to the otherwise excellent shower (pressure, space, etc.) is that the hot water runs out too quickly, but I'm not sure if I'm leaving the boiler on long enough. I tend to rinse, turn water off, lather, then rinse again. I like showering in the van as all my toiletries are already in the washroom.


----------



## Rapide561

*Van Shower*

Hi Bearkit

I leave my hot water heater on 24/7.

I have recently learned that the water heater, when operating in "winter mode" ie with the van heating on too, can heat the water to 80 degrees, meaning that as the mix with cold is high, the shower does seem to last a good while.

If I do use site facilites, I always wear my flip flops in the shower - I don't want to stand in anyones elses veruccas!

Russell


----------



## Pusser

I've put every day because there was no option for once a month. 8O I always use motorhome shower unless the shower block is very nice, not unisex and bereft of campers. I suppose subconsciously, I don't want anyone to see my willy except when I am drunk and then I will show it to anyone. 8)


----------



## JackieP

Having only bought the vintage Commer last summer and not having the luxury of a shower (or toilet, or hot water, or a tap) we've always used camp facilities. But now, having our new van we cannot wait to use the shower. It's still in store at the moment - we've only driven it back from Hull to the IoM - but the thought of having hot water and a shower and a loo is just too much excitement to take in all at once! 

We're off on a year's tour of Europe shortly and would envisage using it only when the other facilities are poor or non-existent. It seems a bit daft paying for camp facilities and paying too to heat the water in the van.

Just one question please. What do the comments mean about drying off the cubicle. Is this necessary every time and what happens if you don't do it? Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly

Hi Jackie...the walls of our shower cubicle are water-resistant wall paper though there is a very clingy shower curtain. When you do shower the walls and everything else run with soapy water. I don't know what would happen if you didn't wipe and air it dry but I can imagine soapy water seeping into the joints and then into the body of the van and doing damage. The floor does drain quite well but if the van is not level there are still pockets of water around and they need soaking up before we can put the buckets that live there and the bath mat, back

There's also the problem in hard water areas of lime scale build up on the glass and chrome surfaces making them look dull.

It probably isn't something I should worry about but I do anyway !

G


----------



## JackieP

Ah... thanks Mr/Ms Grizzly.


----------



## Boff

Hi,

after several experiments with different models of motorhome showers in several rental vans, a good-sized and useable separate shower cubicle was quite high on our requirements list when we purchased a MH. That is one reason why we finally ended up with the Euramobil.

So yes, we do use the shower in our van daily, and with being a bit conservative with the water there is enough of it for the three of us for two days in a row.

OK, *if* we stay on a camp site once in a while and *if* the showers there are in excellent condition (and charge no extra fee), then we sometimes use them.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 98452

Simple answer *YES!!!*

Because I am diabetic and plenty of damage has been done because not discovered till late in life have bad Neuropathy (no feeling nerve damage and cut hard or impossible to heal) and after staying at Ty Maur in Wales found some $%*&(*^T had smashed beer glasses in the shower area will never trust on site ones again.

Dreadful site anyway bins set on fire and a domestic in one of there statics which went on to be set alight.


----------



## Frantone

*drying the shower*

We've always suffered from limescale and mould in the home shower so we are now more conscious of drying it after use. Much experimentation resulted in us finding out that the silicon squeegee thingy that car washers use (Autoglym is the one currently in use) is brilliant for drying the walls. Incidentally I believe you can now get a smaller version for personal use, before towelling off. Lakeland or Bodyshop perhaps.
Frantone.


----------



## thefman

Pusser said:


> I've put every day because there was no option for once a month. 8O I always use motorhome shower unless the shower block is very nice, not unisex and bereft of campers. I suppose subconsciously, I don't want anyone to see my willy except when I am drunk and then I will show it to anyone. 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88797

see here!!!

Our SHower


----------



## 2kias

We both use the shower. One in the morning and one at night. Lovely and warm and private. We have never used a shower block no matter how clean it is.
It means we can use CL's as the club sites costs are now getting out of hand.


----------



## 101289

Nope we don't use the shower in the van. We use CC sites and have always found their showers to be really good.

The thought of all that water running down the walls inside the van gives us the heebie-jeebies. :3dblob5:


----------



## Grizzly

Since I put up this thread, ages ago, we have changed the van and I take back ( almost) everything I said !

The shower in the new van is brilliant. There are plastic shower screens giving a dedicated shower area, a very good, easy to control shower head that is almost as good as our home power shower, and the room is beautifully warm. It drains well too.

Yes, it still needs wiping out after use for the reasons I gave earlier and yes, we still use the site showers when it is warm and sunny outside and they are clean and warm BUT, I doubt, come winter, we will even go near the shower blocks however good they are.

G


----------



## 103625

We use our shower only in absolute neccessaty if no campsite shower or if they don't come up to scratch lovely shower ours but soon empties holding tank

Tony


----------



## vardy

- Me and it are still leering at each other. Annetony will understand! - as I am not petite, a visit to the bodyshop for slippy foam smellies that will cover me up when I have to get winched out might be a good idea. Alternatively, I have made a list of all the folks with nice showers and when I venture forth, it will be equipped with my spongebag and bribes of wine and pies. - Helena.


----------



## annetony

Hi Helena
yes I definitely understand, I am not petit either, and I challenge anyone to have a shower in a 2ft square without coming out covered in bruises :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## gromett

Yes and only the van shower. That is the reason I like motorhoming as opposed to traveling and using hotels. The bed is mine, the shower is mine and I don't have to worry about what the previous occupant did 

Karl


----------



## WSandME

Our central heating at home blew up this Easter, and we still haven't sorted out a suitable contractor (or even what to replace the old system with!).

The Motorhome has saved our bacon: at least we can shower.

I reckon our domestic gas bill will be a lot lower this year, and showering in 1/10th of the water we'd normally use is our contribution to the ecology - well, untill we get the system fixed, and the power-shower back on line 

Our neighbours do give us the odd look when they see us strolling across the drive in dressing gown and slippers


----------



## nutsandbolts

We never use the van shower. The reason being either we are too big or it is too small :lol: However we do find the toilet comes in handy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Danumboy

Hi,
We tend to use the shower in our Bessacarr 710 most time when away except occasionally when on a Caravan Club site. Having paid all this mony for all the facilities in the van it sems a shame not to use them, besides you only need to get dressed once and there is the added advantage of an assistant to help you get dried!!!

John :lol:


----------



## 93498

When wild-camping, which is more often than not, then yes, the MH shower is used. If on site then the site showers are used but only out of peak hours... I like peace and quiet when enjoying a good soak!


----------



## johnandcharlie

I've only managed to use mine once so far. The first time I intended to I ran out of water just as I was about to. When I did use it I ran out of water just before I finished, but it was lovely until then. I intend to use it most of the time. Using all the facilities in the smallest room takes a bit of practice. Being tall isn't a problem, but I've no intention of ever putting on too much weight :lol:.


----------



## 105353

No! we've never used ours because Ken always worries about damp caused by the condensation, But after reading all your comments I'm on my way out now to give it a try, 
Ken & Dawn.


----------



## vmeldrew

Wonder why I need 5 posts to vote in a poll on 'our' website!


----------



## G2EWS

Having a shower every morning is part of my routine. I just looove the shower in the RV, step past the glass door into a full size shower. 100 gallons of water just in case you fancy staying a bit longer than normal.

Somehow they have made the shower head appear to give a lot of water and only using a little. Brilliant!

Chris


----------



## 93498

wildcamper said:


> No! we've never used ours because Ken always worries about damp caused by the condensation, But after reading all your comments I'm on my way out now to give it a try,
> Ken & Dawn.


If your avatar is anything to go by then it looks as though you have the same MH as us. We use our shower and have no problems with damp or condensation.


----------



## Tucano

Nope, never used the shower, but then again the water pump packed in on our first trip.
However, the toilet and shower area of our Apache was never rated as much of a success judging by all the reviews I read before buying which didn't bother me because I had no intention of using the shower anyway.
With a towel rail above head height the shower makes a brilliant wardrobe for me whilst Kay has the proper thing.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## Scotjimland

gromett said:


> Yes and only the van shower. That is the reason I like motorhoming as opposed to traveling and using hotels. The bed is mine, the shower is mine and I don't have to worry about what the previous occupant did
> 
> Karl


I totally agree, can't abide going into a site shower, no matter how good. A van should be totally self contained without depending on site facilities. 
A decent full sized shower is a must, not a preference.


----------



## Drew

Hi all,

We always use the shower when on Cl's or wild camping as and when required.

However I fixed a removable vanity curtain across the rear portion off the motorhome to enable us to dry ourselves without having to block off all the windows. We use the yellow type absorbent cloths to stand on, and again to dry shower tray etc.

Regards

Drew


----------



## 105693

Only used ours once,small and all the water would be used up in no time.I love using all the different types of showers on sites,have already got about a years supply of 20 pences in the ashtray!


----------



## suedi_55

Well we have only just bought our first motorhome (with a shower), but as it is a small space, and the thought of trying to dry all the walls, sink, loo etc, we will probably only use it if there is nothing else or we are wildcamping. As yet we have only been away 1 night in the motorhome so used the sites showers. I would though ,definately use one if it was a seperate unit ie. a proper shower cubicle, but I think it will be a few years yet before we upgrade to that!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## johnandcharlie

I don't find it takes long to wipe down the walls and fittings because it's so small. It's my home and I don't want to leave home to go for a shower. It would be like the olden days when houses didn't have bathrooms :lol:. It's also part of the bathroom cleaning routine. As a single bloke it probably wouldn't get cleaned otherwise, unless I was expecting visitors :lol:.


----------



## 106080

We're new to all this but we use the shower in our recently purchased MH - it's not the largest area in the world but it's clean and the water's warm.


----------



## 104466

*showering*

Hi All

We always use our shower, separate with folding door. 
I like Drew's idea of a vanity curtain to give a drying area it is a wee bit cramped in the washroom. Would have to be really desperate to use the showerblock and we have seen some really nice facilities.


----------



## litcher

We haven't used our shower yet - partly because we didn't have a hose for filling the tank and forgot to take the pump to transfer the water from the aquaroll  I don't think the kids would have done any more filling from the aquaroll to the tank via the kettle and a cutdown plastic bottle! Amazing how long it takes compared to the short time it lasts - still, it kept them busy :wink: 

But I have used the outside shower several times, much to the dog's dismay :twisted: It was brilliant - no more trying to keep a wet, muddy dog away from the upholstery - she loves to rub the mud off along the edge of the settee at home if I don't grab her in time  

Viv


----------



## castaway

Van shower every time. tripping across a chilly camp site in all but me birthday suit does not appeal one bit!!


----------



## Spacerunner

I've paid for a shower in my 'van so I'm going to use it! We have one of those circular beam-me-up-Scottie showers which works a treat and is a cinch to keep clean and no wet curtain to worry about. The only exception is the showers at Warren Farm which are really fantastic, and close!


----------



## 104477

On our recent first holiday in ours we used the shower for the first time and will definately continue doing so. Sue used only 10 ltrs of water and that included the hair conditioner rinse, while I managed with 8 ltrs. The ambient temperature in Spain had heated the water to a comfortable level so no gas was used. The bifold screen and acrylic walled shower makes for a comfortable and easy to clean shower without the wet loo problem. The addition by previous owner of a removable telescopic drying rail is great for drying ones delicates while on the move. The separate shower was also a must have on Sue's list. Not sure if the outside one will ever get used though!


----------



## wobby

Looking at the poll it seems that showers in MH are more useful than some would have us believe. Mary would use our mainly when on site ones are not up to scratch. Talking scratch, must be time for my annual shower :wink: Wobby


----------



## 96299

yep,I use the shower in the motorhome.Not a problem for us.We have got seperate shower opposite toilet,and the toilet door swings 90 degrees to create a nice changing area,so no problem with drying yourself off.  

steve


----------

